# Brine, SV, Smoked boneless LoL



## ohiobenz (Jan 5, 2020)

I've had great success with doing my beef brisket in the 3 step process and am currently trying a boneless leg of lamb.
This is my 1st try so we'll see how it goes. Any advice appreciated. Here is the plan:
6.25 lb LoL
Brine 4-5 hrs
SV 130F 24hrs (Anova)
Chill
Rub/prep
Smoke 225F till 140F 
Mesquite chips, Masterforge gas.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 5, 2020)

ohiobenz said:


> I've had great success with doing my beef brisket in the 3 step process and am currently trying a boneless leg of lamb.
> This is my 1st try so we'll see how it goes. Any advice appreciated. Here is the plan:
> 6.25 lb LoL
> Brine 4-5 hrs
> ...


Following this, I am doing lamb a few times in the coming month due to the deal I got a Kroger. What’s your brine?


----------



## ohiobenz (Jan 5, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Following this, I am doing lamb a few times in the coming month due to the deal I got a Kroger. What’s your brine?


I'm starting out very simple because the flavor should be subtle imo.

The salt content is proportional to what I use for curing brisket. Spices are just experimental...

1tsp dried Thyme
1tsp dried Rosemary 
1tsp dried Mint
1/c chopped fresh Garlic
1/4c Kosher salt
3qts water

Put in the spices and bring to a boil, simmer 5 min with all spices and salt.
Cool, add 1.5tsp TQ
Due to lack of fridge space I put the lamb in a small portable cooler. Added the brine mix and enough water to cover about 2".

Will let it sit about 5 hrs. cool, then move on to SV 130F 24hrs.

I added a handful of whole garlic cloves to the brine after it cooled, these will go inside the lamb before SV. I read some concerns about botulism from raw garlic, so the brining is a safeguard.

I haven't decided on rub or coating for the smoker part. Probably just salt and pepper with some fresh Rosemary and Thyme, maybe a truffle oil....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing this!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Jan 15, 2020)

Im all in!  bring it man - im droolin already.


----------

